
AWS vs. Google Cloud: Which Is Better? - ciguy
https://calebfornari.com/2019/09/04/aws-vs-google-cloud-which-is-better/
======
jsingleton
The State of Data Center Energy Use in 2018:
[https://bit.ly/2024wp](https://bit.ly/2024wp)

